
Update to VMware’s Per-CPU Pricing Model - ksec
https://www.vmware.com/company/news/updates/cpu-pricing-model-update-feb-2020.html
======
floatingatoll
Another story was posted on Monday about this (no comments though) for anyone
who'd like additional context:

[https://www.tomshardware.com/news/vmware-caps-per-cpu-
fees-a...](https://www.tomshardware.com/news/vmware-caps-per-cpu-fees-
at-32-cores-amds-epyc-rome-impacted)

------
stevefan1999
So is it a scheme VMware and Intel planned together to sack AMD in the dark
corners once again?

~~~
pinewurst
It wouldn’t surprise me at all if this was a quid pro quo for Dell(VMware
owner) to get the highest tier of Intel availability & discounts.

------
lazylizard
So its a suggestion to try openshift or proxmox..

------
tpetry
Tldr: VMware charged before per cpu. Now a cpu license only includes 32 cores
so you may have to buy multiple licenses. This will get really expensive very
fast with AMDs permanent increasing core counts.

~~~
deftnerd
Makes me wonder if there is any roll-over with the additional cores. If you
have a dual processor machine, with 34 cores in each processor, you would have
to get 4 licenses, 2 of which only cover a combined 4 cores. It seems less
than ideal.

~~~
sponaugle
As it is written now, yes you would need 2 CPU licenses. I suspect over time
this will be refined to something more core count based. I think most people
in the VMWare universe have been expecting a change like this.

